# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  máy kêu bíp @@

## nguyentientu4497

vấn đề của máy e là e mua máy cũ dell ins n5110, dạo gần đây máy khi khởi động bị kêu bíp x5 lần, khởi động xong thì k kêu nữa. 1 vài hôm sau nó lại bthuong lại, nhưng 1 thời gian sau lại bị trở lại @@. gần đây hình như triệu chứng bệnh lại nặng thêm, máy bị kêu khi khởi động đã đành, h khi đã khởi động nó vẫn kêu nhưng âm thanh rất nhỏ, kiểu như thì thầm ý nhưng vẫn là bíp x5 lần như lúc khởi động. mong mọi người giúp đỡ =.=
p/s gần nhà e k có tiệm sửa máy nên chưa đưa ra tiệm được =.=

----------


## sangdv

xin chào, nếu mấy kêu như vậy thì có rất nhiều nguyên nhân, khi kêu bất thuờng như thế, bạn thử xem trên màn hình nó có báo lỗi gì hay không nhé. vì lỗi này, phải cách li từng phần ta mới có thể biết chính xác đc.

----------


## matngocads2015

> vấn đề của máy e là e mua máy cũ dell ins n5110, dạo gần đây máy khi khởi động bị kêu bíp x5 lần, khởi động xong thì k kêu nữa. 1 vài hôm sau nó lại bthuong lại, nhưng 1 thời gian sau lại bị trở lại @@. gần đây hình như triệu chứng bệnh lại nặng thêm, máy bị kêu khi khởi động đã đành, h khi đã khởi động nó vẫn kêu nhưng âm thanh rất nhỏ, kiểu như thì thầm ý nhưng vẫn là bíp x5 lần như lúc khởi động. mong mọi người giúp đỡ =.=
> p/s gần nhà e k có tiệm sửa máy nên chưa đưa ra tiệm được =.=


máy kêu 5 tiếng bip khả năng là hết pin cmos, bạn thử tháo máy ra thay cục pin cmos ( pin lưu giữ ngày tháng) sau đó vào trong bios nhấn f9 để loaddefaude sau đó nhấn f10 lưu lại thử xem nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
sửa máy tính uy tín http://vicoso.vn

----------


## galuoi92

> máy kêu 5 tiếng bip khả năng là hết pin cmos, bạn thử tháo máy ra thay cục pin cmos ( pin lưu giữ ngày tháng) sau đó vào trong bios nhấn f9 để loaddefaude sau đó nhấn f10 lưu lại thử xem nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> sửa máy tính uy tín http://vicoso.vn


đụng vào tháo lắp chắc phải đem ra tiệm thôi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])...cảm ơn bạn

----------


## penhi102

> xin chào, nếu mấy kêu như vậy thì có rất nhiều nguyên nhân, khi kêu bất thuờng như thế, bạn thử xem trên màn hình nó có báo lỗi gì hay không nhé. vì lỗi này, phải cách li từng phần ta mới có thể biết chính xác đc.


máy vẫn dùng bt bạn ạ, nó chỉ kêu gây khó chịu thôi =.=

----------


## mrhieuson

nếu mấy kêu như vậy thì có rất nhiều nguyên nhân, khi kêu bất thuờng như thế, bạn thử xem trên màn hình nó có báo lỗi gì hay không nhé. vì lỗi này, phải cách li từng phần ta mới có thể biết chính xác đc.

----------

